# B+W Filters compared to Promaster Filters?



## McDonut (Feb 7, 2012)

After much thought and saving, I purchased a 135 f/2 this weekend. Love the lens already. I usually use a UV filter on my lenses and have been very happy with the B+W brand thus far (use one on a 17-40 f/4 L). I asked the salesman who sold the 135 to me if they had the B+W UV filter for this lens and he told me that they do sell the B+W filters but also sell the "Promaster" line of Filters. He said that the Promaster HGX line of filters are apparently "better" than B+W, are specifically coated for digital cameras and that B+W does not have such a coating. In the end, they didn't have the B+W UV in the 135's filter size and so I didn't buy a filter yet. 

- Is anyone familiar with Promaster filters? (I assume that they are a re-branded version of another manufacturer)

- If so has anyone compared them to the B+W?

Thanks in advance for any comments/ suggestions.


----------



## sawsedge (Feb 7, 2012)

Once, long ago, I tried to be cheap and bought a promaster polarizer. And I was completely unable to focus, it was totally unusable. Bought a Hoya instead. So my only comparison is... B+W works and promaster might not. ;D


----------



## fotoray (Feb 7, 2012)

sawsedge said:


> Once, long ago, I tried to be cheap and bought a promaster polarizer. And I was completely unable to focus, it was totally unusable. Bought a Hoya instead. So my only comparison is... B+W works and promaster might not. ;D



All my filters are B+W and they have been just fine. Never used ProMaster

Have you tried reading reviews on Amazon to get some feedback


----------



## McDonut (Feb 7, 2012)

Sawsedge- thanks. that's what I am afraid of...

Fotoray- thanks. There are very few reviews (literally like 10 reviews or so)- not a large group of positives or negatives.


----------



## sawsedge (Feb 7, 2012)

For what it is worth... I did not try a new one, nor a high end one. More than one person has said that cheap filters are often bad no matter what brand name. The HGX line may well be good, and it may be worth your time to research them more. I've lately only used high end Hoya and B+W filters (and haven't noticed a significant difference between them).


----------



## sawsedge (Feb 7, 2012)

This is a worthwhile read.

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/06/good-times-with-bad-filters


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 7, 2012)

The best thing about pro master is that the store makes a huge profit on them, so you are helping them stay in business. 

I do not use a UV filter on my 135mm L, or any other lens, for that matter. I might in a special case, or use a ND or polarizing filter.


----------



## Tijn (Feb 7, 2012)

sawsedge said:


> Once, long ago, I tried to be cheap and bought a promaster polarizer. And I was completely unable to focus, it was totally unusable. Bought a Hoya instead. So my only comparison is... B+W works and promaster might not. ;D



I'm guessing that was a linear polarizer rather than a circular one. Linear polarizers will kill AF on dslr's, no matter what brand.


----------



## Tijn (Feb 8, 2012)

On topic, I know nothing of promaster in particular. I do know that good or bad filters have different results of how effectively they do their filtering job. A bad UV filter will still let some UV through. A bad circular polarizing filter will not block all polarized light that it's supposed to be filtering.

B+W do also make filters with decent coatings (called MRC, multi resistant coating) or even MRC Nano (which reduces flare as well as making it more water/scratch resistant).


----------



## sawsedge (Mar 12, 2012)

Tijn said:


> sawsedge said:
> 
> 
> > Once, long ago, I tried to be cheap and bought a promaster polarizer. And I was completely unable to focus, it was totally unusable. Bought a Hoya instead. So my only comparison is... B+W works and promaster might not. ;D
> ...



Missed this before. It was not an AF camera. It WAS a linear polarizer, but this was for my old Minolta SRT-101, so it wasn't a bad matchup, it was just a bad filter. On the same lens and camera, the Hoya linear filter I bought instead worked great.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tijn said:


> B+W do also make filters with decent coatings (called MRC, multi resistant coating) or even MRC Nano (which reduces flare as well as making it more water/scratch resistant).



I've got a MRC Nano protect filter, because the price was ok. However, I've read from other users on Amazon that they couldn't see any advantage of the Nano version. Since it reduces flare, too, the difference (if any) might be more visible on a ultrawide lens.


----------



## Wellbid (May 19, 2012)

I work at a Camera Store and we sell Promaster, Hoya, B+W, etc.. Promaster is a rebrand of Hoya. Promaster is a giant buying group out of CT. The Promaster HGX filters are Hoya HD Digital filters. The normal Promaster digital filters are Hoya Pro1 filters. It saves you money when you get the Promaster Filters. 

On a personal note I use promaster HGX on all my lenses, They are pretty amazing and the are just as good or even better then B+W. But B+W has the reputation of being the best.


----------



## Bosman (May 19, 2012)

McDonut said:


> After much thought and saving, I purchased a 135 f/2 this weekend. Love the lens already. I usually use a UV filter on my lenses and have been very happy with the B+W brand thus far (use one on a 17-40 f/4 L). I asked the salesman who sold the 135 to me if they had the B+W UV filter for this lens and he told me that they do sell the B+W filters but also sell the "Promaster" line of Filters. He said that the Promaster HGX line of filters are apparently "better" than B+W, are specifically coated for digital cameras and that B+W does not have such a coating. In the end, they didn't have the B+W UV in the 135's filter size and so I didn't buy a filter yet.
> 
> - Is anyone familiar with Promaster filters? (I assume that they are a re-branded version of another manufacturer)
> 
> ...


Everything i have ever bought promaster has failed me, a monopod and my camera tumbled to the ground, I had to use it in a pinch, never again, a trigger device stopped working after a couple times use. I bought some tilt adapters and their thread was plastic so those stripped out faster than warm butter. My local camera store pushes the brand because they make good on sales even with cheap gear. I'll never buy promaster again unless i plan to throw it away soon.
As far as filters go i only use B+W because the germans do glass better than anyone. B+W is used by more pro photogs than most brands. I'd only use a filter if you need it to overcomes problems else covering your glass isn't recommended. In my opinion the hoya filters are kinda cheaply made compared to my B+W's. Its funny Wellbid sells promaster comes on and tell you to buy them first post he makes. If you saw these filters side by side you would immediatly pick out the better one being the B+W just by looking at it.


----------



## Mike Ca (May 19, 2012)

I have a neutral density filter from ProMaster. The first time I put it on a lens, the EF 24-70 f/2.8, was at a beach on a day that was windy and cold. After using it for an hour or so, I could not get it off the lens. When I got back home, I tried to get it off again with no luck. The following day I decided to take it to the store where I had bought both the filter and lens. Before I left, I tried to remove the filter again, and it came off easily. 

I think it was a temperature effect. The lens/filter had been room temperature when I put the filter on. The lens/filter cooled down at the beach and the metal on lens must have contracted more than the metal on the filter.


----------



## CanonLITA (May 19, 2012)

McDonut said:


> He said that the Promaster HGX line of filters are apparently "better" than B+W, are specifically coated for digital cameras and that B+W does not have such a coating.



You had a detailed opinion from your trusted dealer..



McDonut said:


> In the end, they didn't have the B+W UV in the 135's filter size



Maybe not so disinterested :-[


----------



## 7enderbender (May 19, 2012)

McDonut said:


> After much thought and saving, I purchased a 135 f/2 this weekend. Love the lens already. I usually use a UV filter on my lenses and have been very happy with the B+W brand thus far (use one on a 17-40 f/4 L). I asked the salesman who sold the 135 to me if they had the B+W UV filter for this lens and he told me that they do sell the B+W filters but also sell the "Promaster" line of Filters. He said that the Promaster HGX line of filters are apparently "better" than B+W, are specifically coated for digital cameras and that B+W does not have such a coating. In the end, they didn't have the B+W UV in the 135's filter size and so I didn't buy a filter yet.
> 
> - Is anyone familiar with Promaster filters? (I assume that they are a re-branded version of another manufacturer)
> 
> ...




Congratulations on your 135L. It's a fantastic lens. I have both, the Promaster and the B+W filters. I don't have the UV filters though but the treated clear protective glass version (B+W 72 007 Neutral MRC on the 135). Based on my experience and some unscientific testing I see zero difference between the B+W, the Promaster or no filter at all. Which is good.

However, the B+W clearly beats the Promaster mechanically. If your goal is to add an extra level of protection the B+W filters are an excellent fit and they are sealed really well. The Promasters I have let in dust which I noticed during cleaning - lint from the cleaning cloth gets through the rim. That's probably not a big deal but it's another indicator that you get what you pay for.

I've decided to only use B+W filters and replace the Promaster filters one by one. Again, this is being a bit anal probably and only based on my impressions as far as build quality goes. The Promaster filters I have/had are not bad at all. Don't know who actually makes those. Could be from different places so experiences may vary.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 19, 2012)

Mike Ca said:


> I have a neutral density filter from ProMaster. The first time I put it on a lens, the EF 24-70 f/2.8, was at a beach on a day that was windy and cold. After using it for an hour or so, I could not get it off the lens. When I got back home, I tried to get it off again with no luck. The following day I decided to take it to the store where I had bought both the filter and lens. Before I left, I tried to remove the filter again, and it came off easily.
> 
> I think it was a temperature effect. The lens/filter had been room temperature when I put the filter on. The lens/filter cooled down at the beach and the metal on lens must have contracted more than the metal on the filter.



One reason why I prefer B+W over Hoya (rebranded or not) is that a filter is more than just glass. B+W uses brass for the mounting rings, others use aluminum. Brass has a lower coefficient of thermal expansion than aluminum, meaning less chance of the threads binding. 

Even so, a set of filter wrenches (~$5) is a good idea.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 19, 2012)

B&w are my Filters of choice. You buy them once for a lifetime. 

I dot not trust my image quality to anything less than the Germans! ;D


----------



## Quasimodo (May 19, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> B&w are my Filters of choice. You buy them once for a lifetime.
> 
> I dot not trust my image quality to anything less than the Germans! ;D



Interesting! I thought this was a Canon rumor site?


----------



## RLPhoto (May 19, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > B&w are my Filters of choice. You buy them once for a lifetime.
> ...



Well, when it comes to filters. 

Plus, didn't the Germans make all the basic original optical setups for modern day lenses?


----------



## Marsu42 (May 19, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> B&w are my Filters of choice. You buy them once for a lifetime. I dot not trust my image quality to anything less than the Germans! ;D



I am German, and I doubt what you said (not about Germans, but about B+W ) ... I have a very old B+W 67mm UV filter, and the glass came loose not long after I bought it. Now it makes "glass clicking on metal" noises when I move it, doesn't worry me, but it proves even B+W is not perfect.

However I still buy B+W, and this was the only faulty filter and as I said it's from the 90s...



RLPhoto said:


> Plus, didn't the Germans make all the basic original optical setups for modern day lenses?



If it wasn't for the Germans, the USSR flag would have been on the moon first  ... but sadly, many scientific efforts were geared towards war, so if possible I could very well live without the reputation.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 19, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Yes, but I could not help myself 
According to the Canon Lens Works III (The official Canon story, at least how they want it told, ... The original Kwanon camera was a replica of the german Leica. Hence one could argue that innovation by copying is worthwhile.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 19, 2012)

Stay with B&W. I have B&W Clear filters on my lenses.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 19, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > B&w are my Filters of choice. You buy them once for a lifetime. I dot not trust my image quality to anything less than the Germans! ;D
> ...



I just love the b&w quality. I've used stacked filters and still see almost no lost IQ. Great stuff. 

Might as well use that knowledge for something, like the ultra speed Zeiss 50mm f0.7! I'd like one in canon mount please. ;D


----------



## Wellbid (May 19, 2012)

[/quote]
Its funny Wellbid sells promaster comes on and tell you to buy them first post he makes. If you saw these filters side by side you would immediatly pick out the better one being the B+W just by looking at it.
[/quote]

Gotta say I never promoted them for sale or told anyone to buy them, the OP was asking about the difference and all I did was tell them what Promaster filters are. Its funny how people can't read.


----------



## samkatz (May 22, 2012)

I made the mistake of buying several Promaster Digital Series filters because I thought I'd be saving a lot of money, esp. on thin ring filters for my wide lenses. Never again. Some could not be removed from lens. One just fell apart. So, even if the optics were ok, the build was crappy. I have been very happy w/my B&W's


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2012)

Promaster does not make filters, they source them from whoever provides the best deal. Camera dealers sell them for two reasons:

1. Buyers want something that is low cost. The majority of Rebel Buyers don't know what a filter is, and buy them based on the dealers recommendation. So many dealers are not photographers any longer and may even believe what the salesmen tell them.

2. They have a big markup.


----------



## Bosman (May 30, 2012)

Wellbid said:


> > Its funny Wellbid sells promaster comes on and tell you to buy them first post he makes. If you saw these filters side by side you would immediatly pick out the better one being the B+W just by looking at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say I never promoted them for sale or told anyone to buy them, the OP was asking about the difference and all I did was tell them what Promaster filters are. Its funny how people can't read.


good second post there.


----------



## risc32 (Jun 1, 2012)

i use B&W, and I plan on keeping them for a long time. As bosman said, if you were handed each filter you would know right off which is which. The b&W is a hunk of solid brass and glass awesomeness. Not all(the others that are as good or nearly as good cost no less), but most others are a silly mess with a cir-clip, made out of aluminum or something with coatings that just might be a major PITA to clean. I've got a Canon uv laying around here somewhere you guys can have...


----------



## dturano (Jun 1, 2012)

I live near two camera stores, one sells extremely cheap filters under $10 and work fine on cheap glass, when i started buying good glass from them they remembered I was a long time customer and said don't use the old UV filters not here lens, I was expecting an up sale they pulled out a few offerings, i think HOYA HMC and the one in the black box, I didn't grab them thinking it would be cheaper on amazon but they were actually cheaper. 

Another vendor is right down the street, they sell filters for about 30% over list, a quick phone search made me real uneasy over the heavy markup, i love supporting mom and pop but not keeping mom and pop in caviar taste. I once needed a lens in a pinch and the salesman just grabbed the filter and scanned it and gave me the total, when I asked how much for the filter he said " i can't let you put something cheap in front of this good glass" while he was pushing a good filter it was overpriced and I said I would rather put nothing than over pay, they wouldn't price meet and I moved on.

They push promaster and mark it up, I don't know this for a fact but I know have a friend who deals in wholesale and told me promaster is marked up insane, while i can't speak on quality I hear its no different than the $5 vivitar you can find.

I was always concerned with filters but now I would prefer none with a hood if I wasn't getting a good deal on a nice filter.

I personally wish (i know canon sells UV filters but i read terrible things?) the lens would come with a UV filter and have the whole thing included, i like the idea of the extra protection and just screw off and replace. i know that wont happen thought....


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 1, 2012)

dturano said:


> I personally wish (i know canon sells UV filters but i read terrible things?) the lens would come with a UV filter and have the whole thing included



hahahahaha - Canon doesn't even include a hood in its non-L budget lenses like $800 17-55 etc, not to speak of a tripod collar for the $1300 70-300L ... but maybe you can write them a mail and we'll find free B+W filters inside with our next purchase  ?


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 1, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Mike Ca said:
> 
> 
> > I have a neutral density filter from ProMaster. The first time I put it on a lens, the EF 24-70 f/2.8, was at a beach on a day that was windy and cold. After using it for an hour or so, I could not get it off the lens. When I got back home, I tried to get it off again with no luck. The following day I decided to take it to the store where I had bought both the filter and lens. Before I left, I tried to remove the filter again, and it came off easily.
> ...



+1! That's why all my filters are Heliopan! Excellent German glass with solid brass rings! If you are doing any kind of work where filters come on and off (UV + Polarizer, UV + ND, UV + Softar...) you will instantly appreciate brass rings and never use anything else again!


----------

